# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους. >  Είναι οι ξύλινες γεφυρούλες των χάμστερ κατάλληλες για κοκατίλ;

## CaptainChoco

Ψάχνοντας συνέχεια καινούργιες ιδέες για να κρατήσω τα κοκατίλ απασχολημένα, σκέφτηκα κάτι ξύλινες γεφυρούλες που κανονικά είναι για χαμστεράκια. 

Αυτές εδώ:



Σε περίπτωση που δεν φαίνεται από την εικόνα, τα ξύλα ενώνονται με ένα χοντρό συρματάκι (δεν μπορώ να το εξηγήσω καλύτερα) και μπορείς να δώσεις ότι σχήμα θέλεις. Σκέφτηκα ότι θα ήταν ωραίο για γέφυρα ή σκαρφάλωμα κλπ με λίγες προσαρμογές αλλά δεν ξέρω αν είναι σίγουρα ασφαλές για πουλάκια! 

Πείτε καμιά γνώμη  :Big Grin:

----------


## blackmailer

δεδομένου ότι και τα χαμστερ δαγκώνουν και παίζουν με τα δοντάκια τους δεν θα έχει κάτι επιπρόσθετο όπως λούστρο κτλ που να είναι τοξικό, αλλά το διακινδυνεύεις αν δεν είσαι 1000% σίγουρη; εγώ πάντως όχι...

----------


## CaptainChoco

Εννοείται πως δεν το ρισκάρω, αλλά είπα μήπως κάποιο μέλος ήξερε κάτι παραπάνω!

Το πολύ πολύ να φτιάξω κάτι αντίστοιχο μόνη μου!

----------


## amastro

Όμορφο φαίνεται αλλά πρέπει να είναι δύσκολο στο καθάρισμα από τις κουτσουλιές.

----------


## CaptainChoco

> Όμορφο φαίνεται αλλά πρέπει να είναι δύσκολο στο καθάρισμα από τις κουτσουλιές.


Σωστό και αυτό, αν και κάποια λύση θα έβρισκα αν κατά τα άλλα ήταν σίγουρα ασφαλές! Θα φτιάξω μόνη μου μια!  :Big Grin:

----------


## CreCkotiels

Αν γνωρίζεις τί ξύλο είναι και του κάνεις μια καλή αποστείρωση (δύο με τρείς φορές βράσιμο-ξέπλυμα σε νερόξυδο) και τρίψιμο με γυαλόχαρτο νομίζω θα ήταν όλα οκ !!!
Απλά καλύτερα να μην το ρισκάρεις !!!
Καλό θα ήταν όπως λές να φτιάξεις μόνη σου , δεν είναι κάτι το δύσκολο !!!
Καλή συνέχεια !!!! 

Νομίζω στο θέμα με τα παιγνίδια του Ernesto υπάρχει κάτι παρόμοιο από τον κ.Βρασίδα !!! Δες εδώ :  *Τα παιγνίδια του Ερνέστο*

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ναι σωστά, είχε φτιάξει και ο Διονύσης το είχα ξεχάσει αυτό!

Ευχαριστώ Μαριε!

----------

